# Paint Pictures!



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

Upload pictures of your paint horse!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a pinto...does that count?


----------



## RunningFree27 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! I sure wish i had a horse. That's a beautiful tri-color and pinto!


----------



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> I have a pinto...does that count?


Haha yup! He/she is adorable!


----------



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

RunningFree27 said:


> Wow! I sure wish i had a horse. That's a beautiful tri-color and pinto!


Thank you!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks to both of you...I love my girl!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My aunt breeds paints so im surrounded:lol: but as for owning one myself, i used to own a Paint mare named Sweetheart (seen in first pic) who unfortunately passed away last summer due to foaling complications
I also had a foal out of my old WelshXQH mare by one of my aunt's stallions Docs Golden Edition last summer. I named her Mouse & sadly (for me) she did not come out with any paint markings but still a gorgeous sweetheart  I really need to get a recent pic... lol


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well we're Paint people apparently, not totally on purpose, just happened that way. So I really need to do some photoshoots pretty sure I've shared all my favorite pics already, but her they are again.
This one is the only one that is mine, Gypsy,
































But this one was mine for 6 years, he's now my brother in law's, Magic,
























My sister's boy Wizard,
































And finally my dad's horse Sockett, and I have no good pics of him, so this is the best I can do for now,


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

and


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

this is my baby girl!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our three Paint mares..

"Angel"










"Lady"










and "Cinnamon"


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

This is my boy Cherokee! And the gelding I just sold. He has unique stomach markings!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

this is my boy timmy i've always liked paints there so pretty


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a paint girl myself...except the tri-colored(Lakota)is only a quarter Paint. the black/white is Patches...a APHA yearling...she's for sale!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

SO in love with _haviris's _Magic & Gypsy


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My paints!

First my stallion, QTPocos Sonny Dancer:



















And my paint mare Smooth Colored Beauty:


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's Lux, or "The Snail" as I lovingly refer to her (due to the fact that this horse does not like to move under any circumstances, EVER). She's my 16 month old APHA filly, registered name DBR Doc's Gunsmoke QT. Love her to death, she's such a sweet baby.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Poco I love your stud!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you lilruffian, of course I'm pretty crazy about them, all the Paints on the thread are really pretty!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Eternal- Thanks! Add him on facebook if you'd like. Just search QTPocos Sonny Dancer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

All so pretty! My next horse I want to be a paint, when I can justify spending on a second horse .

So by the way, lilruffian, where is your aunt located? 
I've been looking around for paint breeders in Alberta, eastern BC, western Sask or maybe northern Montana if its a nice enough foal to deal with the hassel of out of country.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

morgan73 said:


> Upload pictures of your paint horse!


 Gorgeous paint! nice to see another Albertan on the forum


----------



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Gorgeous paint! nice to see another Albertan on the forum


Haha thank you! Oh, I agree


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

here are some of our kids, all but one is for sale, we just have too many horses and not enough time lol


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

^I would so take the first and last one...if I had the time or money. =D


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

^^ I'll take the roan colt paint lol, beautiful!

I have two paints. Both black and white, not intended to happen that way lol. One is a huge 16hh gelding named Warrior. He's registered with APHA. 
He is a tobiano.









I have only had Cowgirl a few weeks. She was on the thin side, looking better. She is a paint, but not registered. I hope to register with NPHR soon. She is an Overo, and I LOVE her eyes.


----------

